# Here to help!



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

So I have recovered from drug-induced depersonalisation/derealasation in a period of five months, I came back here to help people who are currently suffering. I can do skype sessions or you can pm and I will give you my personal email.

I am not guaranteeing a form of full recovery but I do believe I can offer major help to decrease anxiety levels.

I was once in your shoes looking outside the window full of tears waiting for the pain to end, it all passes in the end you should just got to ride it out.

Psychostein.


----------



## Mysticaleo (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello,

How can i contact you


----------



## PLAZ (May 2, 2017)

Hey, thanks for posting. Since I can't pm you I would still like to ask a question: how long did it take for the "brain fog" to go away and your emotions to come back? I'm currently in this situation right now and I'd like some reassurance! Thanks!


----------

